# I just love this wiring diagram for the RF Punch 30



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Holy crap......


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Let’s start with “typical”, RF knows their customer, they’re not just gonna hook up two speakers to a 2x15 watt amp. Nope, they’re gonna power 4 12” subs and 3-way front and rear components. They’re also gonna just buy RF branded inductors to make it all work. No fancy crossover boxes, just raw capacitors and inductors glued to a sheet of plywood.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I mean....seems legit.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

That's only 16 speakers. Punch 30 means it can power 30 speakers!


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Grinder said:


> That's only 16 speakers. Punch 30 means it can power 30 speakers!


You’re not wrong. It was pretty well known these amps could handle 1ohm per channel for short bursts.

Kind of interesting that they offered 4 and 8 ohm drivers so rear fill didn’t over power front stage (my guess anyway based on model numbers).


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

A lot of cheater amps used to do this back n the day, where there was a 0-50W and 51-100W class. Tri-mode wiring so you could run your highs and sub on one amp.

My brother ran a Lanzar Opti50C with 2 15's and his highs on one amp.


----------



## Novumsound (May 31, 2017)

Best post I've seen in a while 😂🤣


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

I would love to run a couple cheater 25x2 or 12.5x2 amps from the old days. stable to .5 or .25 ohms. Phoenix Gold, US Amps, Lanzar, Orion....


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I will admit to hooking up my pioneer gm1000 and running a 6.5" 3way, 4" 2way and a tweeter on each channel......super clear sound on 1/2 gain


----------



## falconfan (Mar 3, 2009)

A longtime friend competed in the 0-50 watt division back in the 90s and pretty much won every event he entered. Punch 45, PA1/OEQ1, two tweeters, two mids, two 10 inch woofers.... all RF. Sounded amazing. That sold me on RF at the time. I ran for years with a Punch 45 and Punch 150 and never imagined EVER needing 1000 watts of power. Times change.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Ahhhh...The good ole days. When speaker sensitivty was high and power output was low! But there was high current!! I ran a whole system off of a PPI 4200am for a lot of years and never desired more til much later


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

So I just picked up a Punch 45HD. I love old stuff. These amps were just before my time and without the internet or decent classifieds back then I could only read about them through the late 90s when I was first getting into the hobby. I understand now the need for something like The PA1. Without the ability to control individual drivers you really needed a knob to just cut or boost all the bass/mid/treble. 

I have the inclination to install this along with a bank of passive crossovers and provide a way to switch back and forth to demo what the amp is capable of. I've seen plenty of videos on YouTube in recent years of people testing these out, but very few push more than just a subwoofer or two with them.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

This takes me back. Back when guys would load a Rockford amp down and they would flat get it done. We had a kid in high school with a Suzuki Samaria and he two punch 45 and a gazillion speakers loaded on it. One ran all the highs on passives and the other on multiple 12s


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

The old school (only school at the time) Punch 45 was my first amp. It ran my MB quart 5.25 components and two Punch 10s. Components were passive and, if I recall, I had a 1/4 Din sized AudioControl LOC mounted under the dash. In my ‘89 Isuzu standard cab, it kicked ass. 😁😁


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

By ‘95 when I was getting into the hobby, the claims about head units putting out decent power meant I never pursued running my fronts off my subwoofer amp, a 75x2 watt Alpine. I probably should have tried it, but it wasn’t like I knew about passive crossover networks and Circuit City and TweeterEtc certainly didn’t sell inductors and caps for doing this.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

This kind of ties into the other thread about 100-200W for highs. These old school 50W amps were plenty loud, because you don't really need more than 50W, or, your high speakers never see that mush power, as has been proven with clamp tests.

I remember sitting in the Orion van at a show in the early 90's, the van would hit the 150's, which is nothing today, but I'm sure most people here have more power than that van did.


----------



## bmarsh07 (9 mo ago)

Jroo said:


> We had a kid in high school with a Suzuki Samaria and he two punch 45 and a gazillion speakers loaded on it. One ran all the highs on passives and the other on multiple 12s


Must've been a trend back in those days-we had the same dude. Unless you ALSO went to high school with Ray Miller and his Punch Sumurai. LOL


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

The Punch45 I found listed on Craigslist came in. Been running it all afternoon on 2 ohm bridged load and it’s taking it like a champ. It was drawing enough power to trip my 15a power supply so I hooked up a spare battery. Definitely gonna clean this up and use it for an old school install.


----------

